
Lottery winner has to share $15M of the jackpot with his ex-wife - ytNumbers
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/us/lottery-divorce-split-trnd/index.html
======
verdverm
Not appropriate for HN

~~~
DoreenMichele
It's poorly titled, but it's actually a story about the intricacies of a legal
decision. It's not necessarily inappropriate for HN, but the title desperately
needs some help to make that clear.

